# Story of EUREKA Restoration by Dan Markoff



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

There is a series of Articles in the newsletter of the *Nevada State Railroad Museum* , the *SAGEBRUSH HEADLIGHT* , written by Dan Markoff telling his highly entertaining story of his acquisition and restoration of the beautiful 1875 Baldwin, EUREKA & PALISADES #4, a wood fired, narrow gauge steam locomotive. The articles start in the *Winter 2005 - 06 issue* and run thru 2008. I first ran across the articles after picking up some past issues of the newsletter while attending *Winterail* in Stockton. If you like old steam engines or just love the EUREKA, take a peak at these articles. Dan tells some wonderful stories 
Enjoy!
Russ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

They are a good read.


----------



## lincoln pin (Feb 24, 2009)

Russ, I just spent a good hour or so reading the stories and must say that is a great collection of memories. I was at Railfair '91 and remember seeing Eureka and Dan. Again a wonderful collection of tales about a great piece of history.


----------

